# [gelöst] Failed to emerge nvidia-drivers gentoo-sources-3.4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich kann unter gentoo-sources-3.4.0 keine nvidia-treiber installieren. Unter gentoo-sources-3.3.0 funktioniert das.

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/work/kernel/nv.c:13:0:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:114:75: fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/work/kernel/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/work/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux               SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3775:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2726:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                  CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                              ${BUILD_FIXES}                                              ${BUILD_PARAMS}            ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux               SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3775:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2726:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                  CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                              ${BUILD_FIXES}                                              ${BUILD_PARAMS}            ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49/temp/environment'.
```

Kann das mit 

```
der neuen x32 ABI für 64-bit mode
```

zu tun haben?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu May 24, 2012 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yseq

Ich hab damit gepatcht, 1er Post:

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.suse.opensuse.devel/42084

Das Problem, dass ich mit dem neuen Kernel hatte, war dass ich den gcc neu bauen musste, nachdem ein regulärerer gentoo Patch eingespielt wurde, damit der Kernel baut.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich auf Ubuntu das Problem lösen soll.

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414645

Nimm den nvidia-drivers-295.53, mit denen geht das.

----------

## yseq

Ja stimmt, aber der 295.53er wird auch seit gestern erst angeboten.

----------

## franzf

 *yseq wrote:*   

> Ja stimmt, aber der 295.53er wird auch seit gestern erst angeboten.

 

Aus dem ChangLog:

```
*nvidia-drivers-295.53 (21 May 2012)

   

   21 May 2012; Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> nvidia-drivers-290.10.ebuild,

   nvidia-drivers-290.10-r2.ebuild, nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1.ebuild,

   nvidia-drivers-295.40.ebuild, nvidia-drivers-295.49.ebuild,

   +nvidia-drivers-295.53.ebuild:

   Version bump to support Linux 3.4.x and fix missing depend on GTK+ when

   installing nvidia-settings. bug #415795 and bug #414645
```

Also schon seit drei Tagen - ist aber für die Lösung des Problems wurscht  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

